# Environnements de dveloppement > MATLAB > Livres >  Livre Matlab Avanc

## Aleph69

Bonjour,

je recherche un livre sur Matlab pour des programmeurs avancs qui traitent par exemple des sujets suivants :
1. interfaage de Matlab avec d'autres langages (fichiers mex etc)
2. bonnes pratiques de programmation sous Matlab :
2a. structuration des donnes
2b. optimisation des codes
2c. gnie logiciel
Est-ce qu'un livre de ce genre existe?

----------


## Jerome Briot

Pour le point n1, je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir vu un ouvrage traitant spcifiquement des fichiers MEX.
Il y a bien cette contribution : Writing MATLAB C/MEX Code

Pour le point n2, j'avais vu passer ceci : Book Review: The Elements of MATLAB Style.
Je ne l'ai malheureusement pas lu, je ne peux donc pas donner un avis prcis.

----------


## Aleph69

Merci pour ta rponse DUT.
Le livre ne me parat pas essentiel mais le document sur les fichiers mex est bien fait. Le mme auteur propose galement un document similaire sur l'optimisation des codes matlab. Pour le moment, mes recherches n'ont pas permis de trouver un livre qui corresponde  ce que je cherche. Celui-ci a l'air de traiter de sujets avancs :
http://www.amazon.com/MATLAB-Primer-.../dp/1439828628
Mais il semble assez succinct sur chaque thme. Je laisse la discussion ouverte pour le moment.

----------

